# saugeyes at Indian Lake



## marcnsaugeyes (Jan 19, 2009)

For anyone who saw the floatilla on the tri-humps sunday it was the WOWC event. The tri-humps was full of 14-17" fish but those who caught the 4+lbers mostly had two things in common. One was the big fish were laying off the sides in 6' of water and anywhere up to 50' away from the shallow water. The other was the bait. Most were trolling Reef Runner #200 Ripshads in Pink Lemonade, and running 3-5mph. Ours came at over 5mph as we were running 3.5 and it was the outside board on a very tight turn. For those who didn't make the weigh-in it took 16lbs to win and 12 to cash a check.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

Wow, Saugeyes at 3-5 mph with these water temps? Learn something every day. Thanks for the report.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

headed up in the morning to fish with tchrist. will post how we do once we get back. if your out look for us will be trolling.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2008)

Not real familar with IL but plan on taking my son up over the weekend. Curious, where are the tri-humps? We'll be mostly fishing for crappie but would like to hit a couple eyes.


----------



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

I was at indian yesterday, the bite was SLOW!!! I only managed a couple of dinks, only saw maybe 2 others caught, and only one of them was a keeper


----------



## wallyman (Dec 29, 2005)

marcnsaugeyes said:


> came at over 5mph as we were running 3.5 and it was the outside board on a very tight turn.



That's incredible. I don't troll that fast in June. Very aggressive for early April.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

the tri-humps are out off of lakeview. if you put in at lakeview n go striaght out pretty much you will see boats out there trolling. yea yesterday was a hard day at indian we only managed 2 keepers. what kind of boat were you on rhino-h might of saw you?


----------



## rhino h (Feb 2, 2009)

I was on a bass tracker


----------



## J_Cocherl (Mar 11, 2009)

i would much rather cast or just drag bottom so i don't do much trolling but it sounds like i need to start haha . what sort of lures are you guys trolling with if you don't mind me askin?


----------



## swhetstone1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Was on indian yesterday (4/10/09) and managed 9 eye all in the 17-22 range with three pushing 22''. The lake was rough and the fishing was tough with the three foot wave at time, but all and all a pretty good day.


----------



## Knew2Fish (Apr 17, 2006)

well done swhetstone! glad to hear someone is finding the eyes again. If you don't mind, what time were you getting into the eyes? Just curious cause I try to experiment with the solunar charts.


----------



## Tabuki (Oct 20, 2005)

Anyone getting any on Jigs or casting cranks?


----------



## IndianEyeKiller (Feb 23, 2008)

Probably should have stayed around central ohio this weekend. Went to Erie Thurs- Saturday and nothing to show but some jacks and two bruised kidneys.


----------



## Tabuki (Oct 20, 2005)

Any one fair well with the "Eyes" this past weekend on Indian?


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

I went up Sunday evening at moundwood caught 1 dink missed 1, only saw 1 other saugeye caught. At least I got out.


----------



## zpyles_00 (Dec 15, 2004)

fished yesterday, monday, nothin at dream bridge, missed one driftin old IL, and caught one dink at another bridge. after a few hours of that, we went for the gills and crappie, ended up with enough for dinner


----------



## homebrew (Apr 13, 2009)

2 of us drifted jigs tipped with minnows at Dream Bridge from noon to 3 or so. Caught 2 keepers and 5-6 dinks. Trolled around the humps and caught 2 more keepers until around 6pm. 2 keepers each in 6 hours of freezing wind, but it was worth it just to be out fishing. Oh yeah, first fish my buddy caught was a ginormous crappie drifting the Dream Bridge area, can't forget that one.


----------



## Tabuki (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for the Posts


----------



## swhetstone1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Went out friday (4-17-09) Caught 18 eye all in the 16-22'' range with one going 4.5 lbs. We end up keeping 12 a limit for 2. Nice day, alot of boat traffic trolling at times it was down right frustrating, but I had a great day had our limit by 2 p.m. fished until 5:30 p.m. Good luck


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

wow great job!


----------



## swhetstone1 (Jan 25, 2008)

Was out today for 8am-2pm caught 14 eye's ranging in the 15''-18'' and keep 12. How is everyone else doing at the lake? What is everyone getting your big fish on?


----------

